# Anna e Marco



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2013)

Primavera 1992,Milano.

Marco ha da poco finito la leva,esce da una storia di due anni con Rita che non ha funzionato...non 
sa perchè,o forse lo sa,ma tant'è.
Una domenica,ad una manifestazione teatrale incontra Anna,che bella...la nota tra la folla,capelli 
rossi,pelle chiara,sembrava disegnata da Manara.

Il caso vuole che Anna sia figlia di un amico del papa' di Marco,sono praticamente amici di 
famiglia,solo che si sono persi di vista da tanti anni.
A teatro c'è anche la madre di Marco,che coglie l'occasione per "riallacciare" i rapporti con la 
madre di Anna - presente pure lei -.

Dopo qualche sera Marco e la sua famiglia sono a cena a casa di Anna,scopre che in sostanza la 
famiglia di Anna lo conosce da quando era un bambino,hanno foto assieme,ricordi...
Quella sera stessa,dopo cena,Marco esce con gli amici,va' in discoteca,decide di invitare Anna e sua 
sorella.La serata è piacevole,Anna si diverte,Marco non le stacca gli occhi di dosso,gli amici di 
Marco sono gia' partiti con le solite battutine...era così evidente la cosa ?
La riaccompagna a casa dopo la discoteca,fa' per andarsene,lei fa' un gesto col dito - vieni qui - 
,si baciano.

Anna e Marco stanno assieme,c'è intesa,sotto tutti i punti di vista,Anna è splendida,è una 
donna,Rita è un ricordo lontano,sembra la fidanzatina delle elementari,anzi Rita non è piu' nemmeno 
un ricordo.
Dopo 3 anni decidono di sposarsi,lavorano entrambi,pianificano il futuro con le migliori 
intenzioni,la casa da acquistare appena fuori Milano,i figli....
Marco lavora sodo,ha un mestiere abbastanza remunerativo,fa' parecchie ore al giorno e anche il 
sabato,gli hanno insegnato così.

I primi anni di matrimonio sono quasi idilliaci,certo c'è da smussare qui e aggiustare la',ma chi 
non lo fa' ? Decidono di aspettare ad avere un figlio,meglio mettere qualcosina da parte per 
comprare casa.
Casa che dopo 4 anni riescono ad acquistare. E' tutto perfetto.Sembra.

Nel 2000 nasce Chiara,è splendida,ha gli occhi blu e i capelli neri,Marco è al settimo cielo,Chiara 
è stata desiderata tanto da entrambi,un sogno che si realizza. Anna sembra raggiante,gioca con 
Chiara a fare la mamma...Marco si sente il padrone del mondo.
Anna vorrebbe stare a casa dal lavoro per crescere Chiara,Marco è d'accordo,lo stipendio lo 
permette,certo con qualche rinuncia ma vuoi mettere tirare su i figli da soli senza "parcheggiarli" 
di qua e di la ?

Gli anni passano,Anna e Marco stanno crescendo. Marco accantona qualche sua passione - la musica e i 
motori - ci sono altre priorita' adesso. Anna passa praticamente tutte le sue giornate da sola con 
la figlia Chiara,certo esce per le spese,piccole passeggiate,ma si sta' pian piano isolando,vivono 
in un paesino,c'è da prendere l'auto per qualsiasi cosa...e poi Marco non c'è mai.
In effetti Anna cambia,ma Marco non sembra accorgersene,o forse non vuole vedere,ma la sua Anna si 
sta trasformando,in tutti i sensi.E' sovrappeso di molti chili,troppi da imputare solo alla 
gravidanza...c'è altro,ma Marco non ha idea di cosa stia spingendo Anna a mangiare così,sembra 
rifugiarsi nel cibo.

Nel 2004 nasce Cinzia,anche lei desiderata,bellissima come la sorella.Anna sembra "realizzata". 
Sembra nata per fare la mamma. Guai a chi tocca le piccole....Marco compreso.
Anna decide in proprio per le piccole su qualsiasi cosa,dall'abbigliamento al cibo ai giochi. Marco 
la sera arriva a casa stravolto e non ha proprio voglia di litigare per un paio di scarpette.
Anna e Marco si stanno pian piano allontanando,ma è tutto così lento e graduale e sono così presi da 
"altro" che non se ne accorgono.

Anna continua ad avere un suo rapporto particolare col cibo,il sovrappeso non accenna a diminuire di 
un etto,nonostante davanti a Marco e ad altri lei sia perennemente a dieta.
Marco "sente" che qualcosa non va',ma non ha gli strumenti per intervenire,non sa' cosa sia successo 
alla sua Anna,sembra di vivere con un'altra persona,in ogni senso...Anna si è trasformata 
letteralmente nel volgere di qualche anno.Ne risente il rapporto,su piu' fronti. Anna non è mai 
stata una tenerona,una romanticona,ma adesso è talmente fredda con Marco che lui per scherzare a 
volte appoggia due dita sulla giugulare di lei per sentire se batte il cuore.
Il sesso è un ricordo,se non fosse per Marco sembra quasi che Anna potrebbe vivere senza...non si 
avvicina mai a lui....mai.

Marco inconsciamente comincia a ritagliarsi degli spazi suoi,una specie di valvola di sfogo,passa 
sempre piu' tempo libero in garage con le sue vecchie passioni,le auto e le moto,ma non ha ancora 
preso consapevolezza di cosa sia capitato (e di cosa gli stia per capitare).

Sono passati così,tra alti e bassi diversi anni. Marco comincia a stare male fisicamente,ha sempre 
sonnolenza diurna,prende 7-8 caffè,sente una specie di "peso" sul petto,vertigini,spossatezza. 
Inizia il circo delle visite mediche.
Marco si sottopone a svariati esami,risulta sempre fisicamente sano come un pesce,ma lui sta' male.
Una sera come tante, mentre torna a casa da lavoro accade una cosa assurda : mentre è fermo in coda 
imbottigliato nel traffico comincia a battergli il cuore all'impazzata,suda,si sente morire,sembra 
quasi di svenire,gli viene d'istinto di scappare dall'auto...ma scappare da cosa ?!
Si innesca in lui la paura di aver paura,iniziano gli evitamenti,fa' strade assurde per evitare di 
restare intrappolato nel traffico.Inizia anche l'insonnia,Marco fa' fatica a dormire,pensa sempre 
cose strane,ha la testa che gli scoppia,non sa' che fare.
Si documenta un po',lui è sempre stato uno preciso,uno che vuole vederci chiaro in tutte le sue 
cose,è completamente a digiuno di cose che riguardano la mente ma si informa. Decide,parlandone con 
Anna,di inziare una psicoterapia per capire quale sia l'origine di questi strani "fenomeni"...Marco 
sta' male e vuole venirne fuori.

L'amara sorpresa : dopo mesi di terapia viene fuori che il problema è nel rapporto di coppia,Marco 
si sente "ingabbiato", da un lato il suo smodato senso del dovere verso la famiglia,le sue 
ambizioni, i sogni che avevano fatto con Anna e quella che invece è la realta',cioè una coppia che 
non c'è piu'da tanto tempo,forse c'è una famiglia ma non certamente una coppia. "Anna dove sei ?!"
Marco sembra frastornato,non vuole crederci,ma se unisce i puntini il disegno è chiaro.
Non molla,non puo' essere...è testardo. 

Passa altro tempo,lui sembra stare un po' meglio,Anna anche. Si mette in testa di darsi una 
regolata,ma solo a livello fisico,dimagrisce un po',ma il rapporto tra i due resta 
freddino,nonostante i maldestri tentativi di Marco di spronarla.
E' ora per lei di tornare a lavoro,le bimbe crescono e i soldi non bastano piu'. Anna riesce a 
trovare un lavoro che si concilia con gli orari delle bimbe. Perfetto.
Nel volgere di pochi mesi Marco nota un "risveglio" in Anna,sembra quasi che stia per tornare la sua 
Anna,o meglio il ricordo che aveva di lei...Marco non vuole rendersi conto che Anna è cambiata,è 
cresciuta,è un'altra donna,forse lui conosce poco questa nuova Anna e vive nel ricordo della sua 
Annina.

Marco è uno onesto,leale in fondo,ma non è uno sprovveduto,ormai ha 40 anni e piu' o meno sa' come 
va' il mondo,almeno pensa di sapere come va' il "suo" mondo.
Anna per il lavoro si veste sempre piu' "in tiro",è molto curata,Marco non la vedeva così da anni,è 
contento da una parte ma preoccupato dall'altra,1+1 fa' 2 pure a casa di Marco. Decide di parlare 
chiaro,ma lei glissa "cosa vai a pensare ?" "ma semttila !" .

Anna non è una esperta di pc,mai adoperato,inizia a passare diverse sere "immersa" nei social 
network,ma essendo maldestra e poco esperta lascia una marea di indizi,inoltre Marco ne mastica 
abbastanza.

Capita così di trovare una chat aperta (piu' o meno...),in cui lei chiacchierando con una collega 
confessa di avere tradito Marco. La piu' classica delle scappatelle.
Marco quasi sviene,sente letteralmente il terreno che gli frana sotto i piedi,deve leggere e 
interpretare quelle parole una dozzina di volte "ma....ho letto bene ?!" "non puo' essere lei" "lei 
non lo farebbe mai" "sto fraintendendo".
Era tutto vero.
Anna lo aveva tradito con un collega.
Marco non capisce piu' niente,non sa piu' chi è,soprattutto non sa piu' chi è Anna,anzi dov'è 
Anna...perchè quella persona al suo fianco non puo' essere la sua Annina,lei non arriverebbe mai 
nemmeno a pensare di tradirlo,figuriamoci metterlo in pratica !

Marco ripiomba nello sconforto piu' totale. Non sa' che fare. La sera stessa parla con Anna,ma 
appena inizia a parlare....scoppia a piangere,non riesce a fermarsi,ma non piange di commozione,sta' 
piangendo come un bambino,sembra Cinzia quando fa' i capricci,si dispera,Anna è presa alla 
sprovvista,nessuno dei due (nemmeno Marco) si sarebbe aspettato una reazione del genere.
Anna dopo due giorni confessa.

Marco passa una settimana da zombie,le lacrime scendono da sole quando vogliono loro,tira fuori 
dall'armadio della camera da letto tutte le loro foto,continua a chiamare "Anna dove sei ?!" 
piangendo a dirotto.
Sentiva in qualche modo di averla persa per sempre. Stava elaborando il suo lutto.

Marco non ci sta'. Vuole vederci chiaro. Ha sempre avuto il pallino del "tutto sotto 
controllo"...pregi che diventano difetti a volte.
Inavvertitamente si trasforma in una sorta di detective,nel giro di un paio di giorni trova il 
tizio,con tutta l'anagrafica annessa e connessa,Marco si scopre doti che nemmeno sapeva di avere.
Non ci sta' piu' con la testa,sente che potrebbe scoppiare qualcosa,sente che potrebbe diventare 
pericoloso.

Anna nel frattempo vuota il sacco,non si sa' perchè ma Marco vuole sapere tutto,tutto. Anche i 
particolari. Quasi come a volersi fare ancora piu' male da solo. Ma tanto peggio di così non poteva 
stare,era sul fondo del barile...tanto valeva cominciare a grattare.
Una sera si presenta sotto casa del tizio,Marco a volte era come "staccato" dalla realta',sembrava 
che alcune cose non le stesse facendo lui ma qualcun'altro. Quella sera era una di quelle.
Lo vede,lui è molto piu' giovane di Anna,cosa ci avra' mai trovato Marco non lo sapra' mai.
Marco non è solo,c'è un amico con lui,uno che per fortuna di Marco (e soprattutto del tizio) gli 
spiega cosa sono i raptus. Marco non lo sapeva,ne aveva solo sentito parlare in tv.
Abbassa il finestrino per farsi vedere,accende l'auto e vanno via.

Dopo le prime settimane di sconforto,Marco alterna momenti in cui tenta in ogni modo di 
riconquistare Anna a momenti in cui vorrebbe solo scappare. Passano dal sesso selvaggio e sfrenato 
alle accuse reciproche nel volgere di mezza giornata.
Marco si sente nuovamente come ingabbiato. Da un lato vorrebbe continuare,hanno due figlie,pensa di 
poter ancora ri-costruire qualcosa con Anna,dall'altro non riesce in nessun modo a togliersi dalla 
mente l'immagine di lei che fa' sesso con l'altro...è assurdo per lui,e non si tratta di possesso o 
orgoglio maschile come sostiene Anna,c'è qualcosa di piu' profondo che nemmeno Marco sa' spiegare.

Ad oggi Marco è ancora a casa con Anna,ha le chiavi di un appartamentino in citta' che gli 
presterebbe un parente,ma non sa' se andare,quando andare,come andare.....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Primavera 1992,Milano.
> 
> Marco ha da poco finito la leva,esce da una storia di due anni con Rita che non ha funzionato...non
> sa perchè,o forse lo sa,ma tant'è.
> ...


Intanto benvenuto/a

Poi leggo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

Bello.


----------



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello.


...ma mica tanto,sai ? è tutto vero.
Solo i nomi sono un mio personale omaggio al grande Dalla.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ...ma mica tanto,sai ? è tutto vero.
> Solo i nomi sono un mio personale omaggio al grande Dalla.


Sei Marco? Per me sia A sia M hanno nascosto i loro disagi per senso del dovere (anche all'idea della loro storia perfetta) non riuscendo né a parlarsi né a riconoscere che il corpo parlava per loro. Dovrebbero curarsi insieme e vicendevolmente. Esistono i mediatori famigliari.


----------



## babsi (13 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Primavera 1992,Milano.
> 
> Marco ha da poco finito la leva,esce da una storia di due anni con Rita che non ha funzionato...non
> sa perchè,o forse lo sa,ma tant'è.
> ...


Perchè parli in terza persona?
Già questo è sintomo di disagio, del prendere le distanze da se stessi o da ciò che abbiamo fatto.
Ad ogni modo non son certo qui per psicanalizzarti quanto piuttosto per provare a darti una mano, mio malgrado.
Quindi ti dico che piano piano il rapporto con la tua Anna potresti recuperarlo, sempre che siate in due a volerlo.
A lei lo hai chiesto?
Le hai mai chiesto cosa vuole, se ti ama ancora, se per lei è una priorità ricostruirvi come coppia?
Un'altra cosa.
Uno degli errori più grandi dei traditi è pensare che i partner siano tutt'altra persona dal momento che scoprite che vi hanno tradito.
Non è così.
La classica frase: "Oddio, non lo riconosco più, ora chi è?", mi sembra spaventosa, a volte.
Andare a letto con qualcuno mica cambia il carattere, o quella persona.
Lei è sempre la stessa, coi suoi pregi o difetti.
Aver mentito una volta, omesso, glissato, aver detto delle bugie, non significa che quella persona è un'altra in realtà, o è una merda, anzi.
Se è cambiata davvero, non è certo in base a due begli zompi con un altro.
Quindi credo che la tua lei sia sempre lei.
Con le sue cose belle e le sue cose brutte.
Avrà sbagliato, certo, ma mica vuol dire che ora è un mostro, estraneo a te.
Capisci cosa intendo?
In bocca al lupo per tutto.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Primavera 1992,Milano.
> 
> Marco ha da poco finito la leva,esce da una storia di due anni con Rita che non ha funzionato...non
> sa perchè,o forse lo sa,ma tant'è.
> ...



Mi dispiace. Quando non si sa che cosa fare, è meglio fermarsi e smettere di farsi domande.
Diventa un circolo vizioso e inutile.

Quanto tempo è passato?
Non l'ho capito esattamente...


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

*curiosità:*

volendo rispondere, c'è un minimo di righe da rispettare?


grazie.


----------



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> volendo rispondere, c'è un minimo di righe da rispettare?
> 
> 
> grazie.


mille parole


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Primavera 1992,Milano.
> 
> etc etc etc etc etc .....................................
> 
> ...


vorrei innazitutto farti una domanda: Prima della primavera del '92 cosa hai fatto?

poi: se fossi io ad andare da un parente, eviterei gli orari di pranzo e cena, andrei di settimana, non i festivi, e se con un mezzo pubblico, non si sa mai i parcheggi.


----------



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tornando serio,Marco sono io. Ho voluto "raccontare" non per prendere le distanze ma perchè riassumere 20 anni di vita scrivendo "la zottola è andata con un'altro" sembrava quanto meno riduttivo. Poi mi son fatto prendere la mano,quello si,ma quello che leggete è tutto vero tranne i nomi e la citta'. Solo quelli.
Anna mi ama ancora,lo ha detto tante volte e lo vedo da tante cose. Io invece non sono piu' sicuro di quello che provo.
Abbiamo fatto qualche seduta di terapia di coppia post-tradimento,sono emerse mancanze da parte di entrambi e non solo.
Mi rendo pure conto che lei è sempre lei,fin li mi sta' bene,ma l'idea che mia moglie sia andata con un altro proprio non riesco a digerirla...non so' proprio come fare.


----------



## celafarò (13 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Primavera 1992,Milano.
> 
> Marco ha da poco finito la leva,esce da una storia di due anni con Rita che non ha funzionato...non
> sa perchè,o forse lo sa,ma tant'è.
> ...


Capisco perfettamente il tuo stato d'animo,è quello che si trova a vivere chi si sente tradito dalla persona amata.Il lutto,il dolore,la disillusione,il non riconoscere la persona che ci sta affianco.Il desiderio di sapere tutto  facendosi del male,il passare da un'emozione intensa a quella opposta.Con il tempo passerà lasciando spazio al vuoto assoluto.Non so se ritroverai la tua Annina,te lo auguro,ma credo che in realtà tu non abbia mai conosciuto la vera Anna.Troppi silenzi,troppe cose non dette.Dalle tue parole,sembra di dedurre che non le hai mai chiesto di cosa avesse bisogno,di come stesse.Spero, per te e per tutti noi che viviamo la stessa esperienza,che si possa superare.


----------



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> vorrei innazitutto farti una domanda: Prima della primavera del '92 cosa hai fatto?
> 
> poi: se fossi io ad andare da un parente, eviterei gli orari di pranzo e cena, andrei di settimana, non i festivi, e se con un mezzo pubblico, non si sa mai i parcheggi.


Mi credi se ti dico che non ho capito niente ?
L'appartamento è attualmente vuoto,andrei in caso di separazione. Prima della primavera 92 ho vissuto. Vorrai mica tutta la mia vita dal 71 ?


----------



## Lui (13 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mi credi se ti dico che non ho capito niente ?
> L'appartamento è attualmente vuoto,andrei in caso di separazione. Prima della primavera 92 ho vissuto. Vorrai mica tutta la mia vita dal 71 ?


già che c'eri potevi scrivere qualcosa. 

per il resto che non hai capito, bhe, mi spiace, rileggi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Tornando serio,Marco sono io. Ho voluto "raccontare" non per prendere le distanze ma perchè riassumere 20 anni di vita scrivendo "la zottola è andata con un'altro" sembrava quanto meno riduttivo. Poi mi son fatto prendere la mano,quello si,ma quello che leggete è tutto vero tranne i nomi e la citta'. Solo quelli.
> Anna mi ama ancora,lo ha detto tante volte e lo vedo da tante cose. Io invece non sono piu' sicuro di quello che provo.
> Abbiamo fatto qualche seduta di terapia di coppia post-tradimento,sono emerse mancanze da parte di entrambi e non solo.
> Mi rendo pure conto che lei è sempre lei,fin li mi sta' bene,ma l'idea che mia moglie sia andata con un altro proprio non riesco a digerirla...non so' proprio come fare.


Questo lo potrai digerire. Ci sono altre cose che farete fatica a digerire se proseguirete con la terapia. Tu sei ferito ma hai voglia di farcela.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mi credi se ti dico che non ho capito niente ?
> L'appartamento è attualmente vuoto,andrei in caso di separazione. Prima della primavera 92 ho vissuto. Vorrai mica tutta la mia vita dal 71 ?


Voleva essere ironico e alleggerire. Lo facciamo ogni tanto.


----------



## babsi (13 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente il tuo stato d'animo,è quello che si trova a vivere chi si sente tradito dalla persona amata.Il lutto,il dolore,la disillusione,il non riconoscere la persona che ci sta affianco.Il desiderio di sapere tutto  facendosi del male,il passare da un'emozione intensa a quella opposta.Con il tempo passerà lasciando spazio al vuoto assoluto.Non so se ritroverai la tua Annina,te lo auguro,*ma credo che in realtà tu non abbia mai conosciuto la vera Anna.*Troppi silenzi,troppe cose non dette.Dalle tue parole,sembra di dedurre che non le hai mai chiesto di cosa avesse bisogno,di come stesse.Spero, per te e per tutti noi che viviamo la stessa esperienza,che si possa superare.


Se non l'ha mai conosciuta non è perchè ora ha scoperto che lo ha tradito, ma perchè o non hanno mai comunicato realmente, o perchè lei come persona ha sempre tenuto per sé certi suoi lati (e non intendo quelli puttaneschi).


----------



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> già che c'eri potevi scrivere qualcosa.
> 
> per il resto che non hai capito, bhe, mi spiace, rileggi.


Ascolta,se cerchi di risultare brillante o quantomeno spiritoso...fidati,non ci stai riuscendo.
Saluti


----------



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Se non l'ha mai conosciuta non è perchè ora ha scoperto che lo ha tradito, ma perchè o non hanno mai comunicato realmente, o perchè lei come persona ha sempre tenuto per sé certi suoi lati (e non intendo quelli puttaneschi).


Concordo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Febbraio 2013)

ciao, benvenuto. Quanto tempo è passato dalla scoperta?


----------



## ilnikko (13 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao, benvenuto. Quanto tempo è passato dalla scoperta?


8 mesi


----------



## Annuccia (13 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> 8 mesi


non sono ne pochi ne tanti...

capisco benissimo quella doppia circolazione di emozioni che attraversa la tua mente..
scappare o restare...
quando non sai cosa fare fermati e prendi fiato...
se l'altro è solo nella tua testa, se l'altro è solo una tua ossessione liberatene..
non è difficile...basta crederci..e devi farlo principalmente per te..perchè devi stare bene, se non stai bene con te stesso, se non trovi pace inizialmente dentro di te non puoi trovarla con lei....
parti da te, liberati dai tuoi stessi pensieri..


l'errore che si fa e che ho fatto anche io è quello di concentrarsi da subito sulla ricostruzione..è quello di concentrarsi su eventuali decisioni...come se avessimo una scadenza...non è così..
guarisciti, riprenditi e poi puoi decidere se riprendere la vostra vita o iniziarne una da solo.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che è _la vera Anna?_
Perchè quella di prima era falsa?
Ebbasta con ste minchiate su!

La vera anna era quella di prima e quella di adesso.
Ha fatto un percorso. Giusto o sbagliato che sia l'ha fatto.
E' stata male. Ha cercato di reagire. Non ce l'ha fatta. Oppure ce l'ha fatta grazie o malgrado un altro.
Anche Marco non è esente da colpe.
Lui è lo stesso di prima?
No, nemmeno lui perchè se fosse lo stesso loro ora non sarebbero in questa situazione.

lei ha tradito e lui no.-
pace amen.
Lei era indubbiamente più debole. O più sofferente.
Quindi?
Uccidiamola?
Diamole del serial killer?
Pure a Marco allora.
Perchè non ha trovato la chiave giusta per penetrare il disagio di lei.
A meno che non mi si dica che lei ha sempre zompato da un letto all'altro allora tutto questo decade.




Detto questo caro Marco.

Qualìè lo scoglio primo che crea questo immobilismo


----------



## Annuccia (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che è _la vera Anna?_
> Perchè quella di prima era falsa?
> Ebbasta con ste minchiate su!
> 
> ...



non era più annina....
ma non poteva restare annina per tutta la vita caro marco...
le persone crescono..cambiano rimanendo comunque quelle di prima...
un tradimento non cambia le persone..cambia IL NOSTRO modo di vederle...
un modo di vedere sbagliato...
non lasciare se c'è del buono in voi...se l'ago della bilancia pende verso il buono il bello...che un singolo evento, un'azione compiuta all'insegna della leggerezza e di Dio solo sa cosa(e chiederselo è inutile...)di rovinare tutto..
con questo non voglio alleggerirla dalle sue colpe...
ma solo dirti che purtroppo le cose accadono..
chiamale prove chiamali ostacoli..come vuoi...

altro consiglio che non ti ho dato prima..
non scavare..non cercare di capire e comprendere qualcosa che comunque non comprenderai mai..
lascia perdere..
ladcia il caos alle tue spalle e vai avanti..
nn c'è un perchè ...
e se ci fosse scoprirlo nn è una così bella cosa...
aggiunge cacca(oggi evito di dire merda)ad altra cacca...
e poi ripulirla è un casino...


stai su e riprendi la tua vita...riprendi il vecchio te stesso...prima di chiederti chi sia lei...
perchè quello che tu sei ora è solo un sostituto..un sostituto scomodo per lei per voi...
e la durata di questo incarico non deve essere lunga...
perchè così coma tu rivuoi lei 
lei rivuole te.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non era più annina....
> ma non poteva restare annina per tutta la vita caro marco...
> le persone crescono..cambiano rimanendo comunque quelle di prima...
> un tradimento non cambia le persone..cambia IL NOSTRO modo di vederle...
> ...



sante parole


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non era più annina...[...]


Il problema dello scavare, è che a volte diventa un'esigenza più o meno voluta e cercata, per capire e sapere tutto (o almeno pensare di riuscirci). Bene o male pare che ci siamo passati in tanti qui dentro, forse è una fase inevitabile arrivati a un certo punto, ma in effetti fa venire a galla tanto schifo e non è esattamente costruttivo. Comunque, se posso approvo.

Benvenuto Marco (ilnikko)


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il problema dello scavare, è che a volte diventa un'esigenza più o meno voluta e cercata, per capire e sapere tutto (o almeno pensare di riuscirci). Bene o male pare che ci siamo passati in tanti qui dentro, *forse è una fase inevitabile arrivati a un certo punto, ma in effetti fa venire a galla tanto schifo e non è esattamente costruttivo. *Comunque, se posso approvo.
> 
> Benvenuto Marco (ilnikko)


infatti è il nostro io che ci deve suggerire se davvero possiamo saperlo e poi superarlo.
La curiosità, chiamiamola così, credo sia maledettamente umana ma poi dobbiamo confrontarci con i nostri limiti e il nostro "dolore"

Personalmente, se non avessi saputo tutto del lato sessuale, non sarei riuscita a superare credo.
Era come la chiusura del cerchio in quel caso.
Dopo avere letto mail e messaggi, tutta la loro cronistoria amorosa dagli inizi, la prima volta eccetera.
Insomma.
mancava solo quello.

E *dovevo* saperlo.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2013)

Quanto ti pesava il suo sovrappeso...
ops 
non è un gioco di parole ...


----------



## MillePensieri (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti è il nostro io che ci deve suggerire se davvero possiamo saperlo e poi superarlo.
> La curiosità, chiamiamola così, credo sia maledettamente umana ma poi dobbiamo confrontarci con i nostri limiti e il nostro "dolore"
> 
> Personalmente, se non avessi saputo tutto del lato sessuale, non sarei riuscita a superare credo.
> ...


Io avevo troppe immagini in testa, sapere ha messo un freno alla cosa, anche se può sembrare paradossale.
Non subito, ma almeno non ho più fantasticato cercando di indovinare senza conferme o qualcosa di certo, è servito per potermi concentrare su cose più importanti. Forse ho voluto scoprire tutto troppo in fretta,  sono andata sempre più a fondo, ho letto, ascoltato e mi sono fatta del male, però meglio così. Almeno per me, non lo consiglio a priori o come panacea.


----------



## stellina (14 Febbraio 2013)

io so chi è l'amante di mio marito. la conosco...da prima di sapere che fosse lei.
all'inizio ebbi dei dubbi su degli atteggiamenti di mio marito. pensai molto al perchè di quegli atteggiamenti.
poi per caso scoprì che era lei. 
non mi è mai fregato sapere che cosa si dicono o che cosa fanno. non mi sono mai torturata con pensieri su di loro. 
mi sono concentrata nello scavare su di me, su di noi non su di loro. sui perchè ad un certo punto abbiamo smesso di camminare uno fianco all'altro. sulle mie e sue "colpe" in questo fallimento. su quello che avrei dovuto vedere e invece non ho notato. e intanto mi ricostruivo come me stessa e non come proiezione di lui...

Marco mi spiace capisco il dolore, il sentirsi sballottati...e l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è ricostruisciti per te e le tue bambine.
un abbraccio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Perchè parli in terza persona?
> Già questo è sintomo di disagio, del prendere le distanze da se stessi o da ciò che abbiamo fatto.
> (...)


A volte la testa della terza persona è quella che ha il coraggio di affrontare il problema anche se è in realtà attaccata sul collo della prima. E' una buona partenza prima di tuffarsi in battaglia ... per riflettere come si morirà e per quale motivo. E' quel poco di astrazione che vi si può permettere in una situazione che altrimenti sarebbe estremamente frustrante o distruttivo, o comunque molto difficile da sopportare.

Ma, come terza persona, si è addirittura capace di riderci su e osservare cinicamente le proprie mozioni ed emozioni senza farci un dramma, e raccontarci una storia che suona troppo bella per essere vera, e troppo vera per essere bella.


----------



## Scarlett (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che è _la vera Anna?_
> Perchè quella di prima era falsa?
> Ebbasta con ste minchiate su!
> 
> ...


Ho letto tutto ma quoto solamente queste parole di Tebe perchè le approvo assolutamente. Una donna che tradisce non è una persona irriconoscibile, quante volte ci è capitato di cambiare opinione o capire finalmente qualcosa, una condizione, solo perchè la si è vissuta?
E' un tradimento dopo anni e anni di vita coniugale, figli, noia, può essere stato un atto di debolezza ma non un crimine! Non per questo credo che Anna sia pentita, o che le sia "capitato", spesso le donne i tradimenti li somatizzano e li elaborano prima di farli, magari c'è anche un pò di quel senso di inadeguatezza fisica al quale accennava lunapiena. 
Quello che voglio dire è che se per lei quella storia è chiusa e finita, se lei ha voglia di ricominciare con te, e ne hai voglia anche tu, questo dovrebbe bastare per perdonarvi a vicenda e ricominciare, magari proprio da quel '92, quando ancora eravate freschi ed innamorati. 
Anna cosa dice? Perchè lo ha fatto? perchè deve averti dato delle motivazioni. Fossi in te non le sottovaluterei. E se vuoi essere aiutato davvero dovresti dirle. 

Se invece questo tradimento ha ammazzato in te la voglia di lei, l'amore, la stima ( ma non mi sembra) allora ringraziala, ti ha dato l'occasione per passare a miglior vita (non la morte ovviamente ma una nuova vita!)


----------



## ilnikko (14 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto ma quoto solamente queste parole di Tebe perchè le approvo assolutamente. Una donna che tradisce non è una persona irriconoscibile, quante volte ci è capitato di cambiare opinione o capire finalmente qualcosa, una condizione, solo perchè la si è vissuta?
> E' un tradimento dopo anni e anni di vita coniugale, figli, noia, può essere stato un atto di debolezza ma non un crimine! Non per questo credo che Anna sia pentita, o che le sia "capitato", spesso le donne i tradimenti li somatizzano e li elaborano prima di farli, magari c'è anche un pò di quel senso di inadeguatezza fisica al quale accennava lunapiena.
> Quello che voglio dire è che se per lei quella storia è chiusa e finita, se lei ha voglia di ricominciare con te, e ne hai voglia anche tu, questo dovrebbe bastare per perdonarvi a vicenda e ricominciare, magari proprio da quel '92, quando ancora eravate freschi ed innamorati.
> *Anna cosa dice? Perchè lo ha fatto? perchè deve averti dato delle motivazioni. Fossi in te non le sottovaluterei. E se vuoi essere aiutato davvero dovresti dirle*.
> ...


Vorrei innanzitutto ringraziare tutti quelli che sono intervenuti,ho letto cose interessanti.
Anna è stra-pentita,piange come una bimba,implora,non riesco a vederla così,mi si spezza il cuore (ancora di piu' di quanto non sia gia' spezzato da 9 mesi a questa parte...). Lei continua a dire di non guardare indietro,tutto quello che non ci siamo dati finora possiamo darcelo adesso,non ricominciare ma cominciare...solo che sembra tutto così asssurdo. Mi rendo ben conto che lei è sempre lei,forse è la mia visione di lei che è cambiata,o forse deve cambiare,non lo so. Ho solo capito che quello che vedo intorno a me non è la realta',ma è la mia realta',osservata attraverso una sorta di lenti che a volte distorgono. Spesso la guardo ed è come se lei fosse un altra persona (e non sono minchiate Tebe,sono sensazioni,cosa ben diversa.....).Non so.Sono combattuto. Ma mica posso combattere con me stesso. Avrei perso in partenza...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vorrei innanzitutto ringraziare tutti quelli che sono intervenuti,ho letto cose interessanti.
> Anna è stra-pentita,piange come una bimba,implora,non riesco a vederla così,mi si spezza il cuore (ancora di piu' di quanto non sia gia' spezzato da 9 mesi a questa parte...). Lei continua a dire di non guardare indietro,tutto quello che non ci siamo dati finora possiamo darcelo adesso,non ricominciare ma cominciare...solo che sembra tutto così asssurdo. Mi rendo ben conto che lei è sempre lei,forse è la mia visione di lei che è cambiata,o forse deve cambiare,non lo so. Ho solo capito che quello che vedo intorno a me non è la realta',ma è la mia realta',osservata attraverso una sorta di lenti che a volte distorgono. Spesso la guardo ed è come se lei fosse un altra persona (e non sono minchiate Tebe,sono sensazioni,cosa ben diversa.....).Non so.Sono combattuto. Ma mica posso combattere con me stesso. Avrei perso in partenza...



Ho letto la tua presentazione-storia.

Da brivido. Da incubo, incubo in cui siamo passati in tanti.La frase dove scrivi che ti senti sdoppiato è una sensazione che conosco benissimo, è come se ci fossero due marco, uno che è quello che esterna con anna e con il mondo, l'altro che ti guarda dall'alto ed è influenzato dal dolore, ed il dolore stesso lo contagia senza dargli modo di vedere quello che sa a priori.

Tutte le tue sensazioni le ho passate anche io, e sono sensazioni che come in un cerchio infinito ritornano a rate. Devi vivere tutto questo, fa parte del percorso,fa parte di tutti quei momenti che ti costruisci addosso per crearti una corazza, corazza fragile molto fragile che inizialmente è quasi inesistente ma con il tempo si rinforza perchè tu stesso ti renderai conto che troppo dolore non puoi più averlo, cercarlo, alimentarlo. Sei costretto a far aprire gli occhi a quel secondo marco che vuole prepotentemente vivere la sua vita con dignità coraggio stima e felicità di piccoli gesti quotidiani. 

Ci vuole tempo, ci vuole aprirsi con la persona che hai accanto, per cominciare con lei o senza lei una vita finalmente serena. Ma ripeto ci vuole tempo e la collaborazione di entrambi.


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vorrei innanzitutto ringraziare tutti quelli che sono intervenuti,ho letto cose interessanti.
> Anna è stra-pentita,piange come una bimba,implora,non riesco a vederla così,mi si spezza il cuore (ancora di piu' di quanto non sia gia' spezzato da 9 mesi a questa parte...). Lei continua a dire di non guardare indietro,tutto quello che non ci siamo dati finora possiamo darcelo adesso,non ricominciare ma cominciare...solo che sembra tutto così asssurdo. Mi rendo ben conto che lei è sempre lei,forse è la mia visione di lei che è cambiata,o forse deve cambiare,non lo so. Ho solo capito che quello che vedo intorno a me non è la realta',ma è la mia realta',osservata attraverso una sorta di lenti che a volte distorgono. *Spesso la guardo ed è come se lei fosse un altra persona (e non sono minchiate Tebe,sono sensazioni,cosa ben diversa.....).Non so.Sono combattuto. Ma mica posso combattere con me stesso. Avrei perso in partenza...*



lo so che non sono minchiate, anche io guardavo il mio compagno e non lo riconoscevo.
Sono cose che si passano.
Però.
Tu non devi combattere, non si combatte l'amore, si combattono le guerre.
lei deve aiutarti a superare questa cosa, ma anche tu devi aiutare lei.
Siete a lavori in corso fermi.
Combattendo rimarrete fermi e le intemperie eroderanno ciò che è rimasto della vostra casa coppia.
Non è facile. E' difficile. A volte impossibile.
Ma così tu non permetti a lei di aiutare te e tu stesso non permetti a voi di andare avanti.


Se la pensi come ho letto fino ad ora, hai già perso.

Si.
Una disfatta.


----------



## ilnikko (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo so che non sono minchiate, anche io guardavo il mio compagno e non lo riconoscevo.
> Sono cose che si passano.
> Però.
> Tu non devi combattere, non si combatte l'amore, si combattono le guerre.
> ...


Ho capito. Sul come la penso non saprei cosa rispondere,lo so' che è assurdo,ma in effetti è così,alterno giorni in cui vorrei restare,sono propositivo,penso al futuro,a giorni in cui mi darei le martellate sulle p_alle per non averli menati entrambi e cacciato lei a pedate (questa è volutamente esagerata,ma è solo per far capire lo stato d'animo...). Spero solo che almeno il tempo mi sia amico.


----------



## ilnikko (14 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quanto ti pesava il suo sovrappeso...
> ops
> non è un gioco di parole ...


Si,in effetti ci ho pensato anch'io. Al di la' del fattore fisico,che potrei anche ritenere secondario, era come se sentissi che era "sintomo di",ma non sapevo di cosa,e non sapevo neanche come intervenire...aggiungiamo anche che ho aspettato troppo tempo,ecco che il cuoco della frittata forse alla fine sono proprio io.....


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si,in effetti ci ho pensato anch'io. Al di la' del fattore fisico,che potrei anche ritenere secondario, era come se sentissi che era "sintomo di",ma non sapevo di cosa,e non sapevo neanche come intervenire...aggiungiamo anche che ho aspettato troppo tempo,ecco che il cuoco della frittata forse alla fine sono proprio io.....



e allora buttala via perchè non è stata cucinata bene....
anzi compra una padella antiaderente nuova...
e mettiti ai fornelli....

:up:


----------



## ilnikko (14 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e allora buttala via perchè non è stata cucinata bene....
> anzi compra una padella antiaderente nuova...
> e mettiti ai fornelli....
> 
> :up:


....Annuccia...:kiss: mi sa' che devo imparare a cucinare...è questo che vuoi dire ?


----------



## Annuccia (14 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ....Annuccia...:kiss: mi sa' che devo imparare a cucinare...è questo che vuoi dire ?


non è difficile...

coraggio..



non ti ho chiesto in tutto questo come si comporta lei...cosa ti trasmette?...
anche se..
mio caro..qualsiasi suo tentativo..qualsiasi cosa voglia darti tu non puoi vederla...non puoi coglierla..
perchè dentro di te non c'è posto..troppa rabbia..
fai spazio poco a poco..e tornerai a vedere, sentire e respirare.
auguri caro.


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ho capito. Sul come la penso non saprei cosa rispondere,lo so' che è assurdo,ma in effetti è così,alterno giorni in cui vorrei restare,sono propositivo,penso al futuro,a giorni in cui mi darei le martellate sulle p_alle per non averli menati entrambi e cacciato lei a pedate (questa è volutamente esagerata,ma è solo per far capire lo stato d'animo...). Spero solo che almeno il tempo mi sia amico.


Il tempo sarà amico nella misura in cui tu ti dai una "svegliata".
Devi capire ora e mettere sulla bilancia quanto di buono c'è ancora in te. Si. In te. Perchè da quello che scrivi lei sta facendo l'impossibile.
Quello che è fatto è fatto.
Non lo sta negando. Sta soffrendo. E si. Soffre. Non solo tu.
Come pensi lei possa guardarti?
Ti ha "ucciso". E' il tuo serial killer.
Sta pagando pure lei. E lo so che per te non sarà mai abbastanza, ma così ripeto è una disfatta.

Se mi rispondi che lei poteva anche non tradire ti mostrizzo.
Certo che poteva, ma non è stata in grado. E' stata debole. E allora?
Dobbiamo sempre essere forti tutti?

Dai su...
Porca puttana!


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si,in effetti ci ho pensato anch'io. Al di la' del fattore fisico,che potrei anche ritenere secondario, era come se sentissi che era "sintomo di",ma non sapevo di cosa,e non sapevo neanche come intervenire...aggiungiamo anche che ho aspettato troppo tempo,ecco che il cuoco della frittata forse alla fine sono proprio io.....



siete in due i cuochi, anzi quoqui (XD...non la supero. Non la supero...non farci caso non è per te).
Te l'ho scritto dall'inizio.

I tradimenti sono sempre cose che si confezionano in due.


----------



## Scarlett (14 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vorrei innanzitutto ringraziare tutti quelli che sono intervenuti,ho letto cose interessanti.
> *Anna è stra-pentita*,piange come una bimba,*implora*,non riesco a vederla così,mi si spezza il cuore (ancora di piu' di quanto non sia gia' spezzato da 9 mesi a questa parte...). Lei continua a dire di non guardare indietro,*tutto quello che non ci siamo dati finora possiamo darcelo adesso,non ricominciare ma cominciare*...solo che sembra tutto così asssurdo. Mi rendo ben conto che lei è sempre lei,forse è la mia visione di lei che è cambiata,o forse deve cambiare,non lo so. Ho solo capito che quello che vedo intorno a me non è la realta',ma è la mia realta',osservata attraverso una sorta di lenti che a volte distorgono. Spesso la guardo ed è come se lei fosse un altra persona (e non sono minchiate Tebe,sono sensazioni,cosa ben diversa.....).Non so.Sono combattuto. Ma mica posso combattere con me stesso. Avrei perso in partenza...


Beh ma allooooraaaa!!!
Che ti serve di più? 
è il dolore di saperla con un'altro? ma alla fine anche tu sarai stato con un'altra (Rita appunto) prima di lei no? e questa immagine, questo ricordo, cambia le cose? si, lo so perfettamente che è avvenuto prima di incontrarla, ma quello che sto cercando di dire è che alla fine i ricordi siamo noi a sezionarli, a decidere come e se conservarli. Se razionalizzare non basta, vedila da un'altro punto di vista: è una cosa già successa, quindi, in qualche modo, come non fosse accaduta mai.
 Mi sarò spiegata? mah, ai posteri post ardua sentenza.


----------



## fruitbasket (15 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Primavera 1992,Milano.
> 
> Marco ha da poco finito la leva,esce da una storia di due anni con Rita che non ha funzionato...non
> sa perchè,o forse lo sa,ma tant'è.
> ...



Tutto, ma proprio tutto, quello che hai descritto del tuo stato d'animo l'ho vissuto (e sono pure a botta più fresca di te) e l'ho letto e riletto qua nel forum. La cosa più allucinante è la sensazione di essersi infilati in un vicolo cieco, di percepire come insuperabile l'errore, indistricabile la matassa. Eppure... dato ciò che dici di Anna, del suo dolore della sua voglia di ricominciare ci sono tutte le premesse per poter uscire...
Cosa ti lascia tutto questo? il fatto di dover accettare di essere al fianco di un essere umano e per ciò fallibile. La prima cosa è accettare il suo, il tuo i vostri/nostri limiti e ammettere la possibilità dell'errore. 
Non è da otto mesi che vi fate male: rileggendo il tuo resoconto del rapporto è evidente che sei perfettamente consapevole che tra di voi le cose non stavano andando nel verso migliore, la stessa cosa che rivedo ripensando a quanto io e lei eravamo distanti e estranei prima del fattaccio. E ce ne rendiamo conto ancor più ora quando ci addormentiamo in un abbraccio di quanto siamo stati sciocchi e del male che ci siamo fatti vicendevolmente, e non sto parlando solo del tradimento. 
Si tradisce il proprio partner tutti i giorni e non solo sessualmente: quando non si è per l'altro una presenza positiva, quando non si è una valida spalla, quando non cerchi nell'altro la persona che ti possa aiutare. 
Il nemico numero uno ha un nome ben preciso: l'orgoglio. E' quello che ti impedisce di accettare l'errore dell'altro perchè vedi solo il dolore che attanaglia te stesso, è quello che ti impedisce di svoltare e di abbandonare la persona vecchia che sei e provare a costruirne una nuova.

P.S.1 Dagli interventi di Tebe si evince in lei una saggezza pressochè salomonica.

P.S. 2 Sarò un po' adolescenziale ma, premesso che la responsabilità è personale, trovo che tutti questi uomini in cerca di donne un po' perse, in crisi di identità, celino dietro la loro maschera di filantropi dei notevoli figli di mi****ta!?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Si tradisce il proprio partner tutti i giorni e non solo sessualmente: quando non si è per l'altro una presenza positiva, quando non si è una valida spalla, quando non cerchi nell'altro la persona che ti possa aiutare.
> Il nemico numero uno ha un nome ben preciso: l'orgoglio. E' quello che ti impedisce di accettare l'errore dell'altro perchè vedi solo il dolore che attanaglia te stesso, è quello che ti impedisce di svoltare e di abbandonare la persona vecchia che sei e provare a costruirne una nuova.
> 
> P.S.1 Dagli interventi di Tebe si evince in lei una saggezza pressochè salomonica.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Bellissimo questo lo bloggo in palazzo pinceton.


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Tutto, ma proprio tutto, quello che hai descritto del tuo stato d'animo l'ho vissuto (e sono pure a botta più fresca di te) e l'ho letto e riletto qua nel forum. La cosa più allucinante è la sensazione di essersi infilati in un vicolo cieco, di percepire come insuperabile l'errore, indistricabile la matassa. Eppure... dato ciò che dici di Anna, del suo dolore della sua voglia di ricominciare ci sono tutte le premesse per poter uscire...
> Cosa ti lascia tutto questo? il fatto di dover accettare di essere al fianco di un essere umano e per ciò fallibile. La prima cosa è accettare il suo, il tuo i vostri/nostri limiti e ammettere la possibilità dell'errore.
> Non è da otto mesi che vi fate male: rileggendo il tuo resoconto del rapporto è evidente che sei perfettamente consapevole che tra di voi le cose non stavano andando nel verso migliore, la stessa cosa che rivedo ripensando a quanto io e lei eravamo distanti e estranei prima del fattaccio. E ce ne rendiamo conto ancor più ora quando ci addormentiamo in un abbraccio di quanto siamo stati sciocchi e del male che ci siamo fatti vicendevolmente, e non sto parlando solo del tradimento.
> Si tradisce il proprio partner tutti i giorni e non solo sessualmente: quando non si è per l'altro una presenza positiva, quando non si è una valida spalla, quando non cerchi nell'altro la persona che ti possa aiutare.
> ...



....mi prendi in giro?


----------



## fruitbasket (15 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....mi prendi in giro?


assolutamente no. 
Ho letto attentamente le tue risposte e le ho trovate estremamente profonde e misurate. Anzi grazie: hanno aiutato pure me!


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> assolutamente no.
> Ho letto attentamente le tue risposte e le ho trovate estremamente profonde e misurate. Anzi grazie: hanno aiutato pure me!


oh...prego.
Essere stata nel ruolo di tradita, grazie a Mattia, mi ha aperto un mondo.
E chi non ha mai tradito, non capisce secondo me  cosa si agita dentro il cuore dei traditori.
Vi fate un sacco di film inutili e dolorosi.
Lo so, li ho avuto anche io, e posso assicurarti che non servono davvero a nulla.


----------



## Diletta (15 Febbraio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Beh ma allooooraaaa!!!
> Che ti serve di più?
> è il dolore di saperla con un'altro? ma alla fine anche tu sarai stato con un'altra (Rita appunto) prima di lei no? e questa immagine, questo ricordo, cambia le cose? si, lo so perfettamente che è avvenuto prima di incontrarla, ma quello che sto cercando di dire è che alla fine i ricordi siamo noi a sezionarli, a decidere come e se conservarli. Se razionalizzare non basta, vedila da un'altro punto di vista: è una cosa già successa, quindi, in qualche modo, come non fosse accaduta mai.
> Mi sarò spiegata? mah, ai posteri post ardua sentenza.



Mi piace il tuo post, è incoraggiante come deve essere.:up:

Solo un concetto mi appare un poco difficile da attuare: 
cosa successa = cosa non accaduta

Qui la vedo dura...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Tutto, ma proprio tutto, quello che hai descritto del tuo stato d'animo l'ho vissuto (e sono pure a botta più fresca di te) e l'ho letto e riletto qua nel forum. La cosa più allucinante è la sensazione di essersi infilati in un vicolo cieco, di percepire come insuperabile l'errore, indistricabile la matassa. Eppure... dato ciò che dici di Anna, del suo dolore della sua voglia di ricominciare ci sono tutte le premesse per poter uscire...
> Cosa ti lascia tutto questo? il fatto di dover accettare di essere al fianco di un essere umano e per ciò fallibile. La prima cosa è accettare il suo, il tuo i vostri/nostri limiti e ammettere la possibilità dell'errore.
> Non è da otto mesi che vi fate male: rileggendo il tuo resoconto del rapporto è evidente che sei perfettamente consapevole che tra di voi le cose non stavano andando nel verso migliore, la stessa cosa che rivedo ripensando a quanto io e lei eravamo distanti e estranei prima del fattaccio. E ce ne rendiamo conto ancor più ora quando ci addormentiamo in un abbraccio di quanto siamo stati sciocchi e del male che ci siamo fatti vicendevolmente, e non sto parlando solo del tradimento.
> Si tradisce il proprio partner tutti i giorni e non solo sessualmente: quando non si è per l'altro una presenza positiva, quando non si è una valida spalla, quando non cerchi nell'altro la persona che ti possa aiutare.
> ...



concordo:up:




posso comprare una vocale?


----------



## ilnikko (15 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi piace il tuo post, è incoraggiante come deve essere.:up:
> 
> Solo un concetto mi appare un poco difficile da attuare:
> cosa successa = cosa non accaduta
> ...


Si,in effetti ci sto' provando ma la vedo dura anch'io...lei me lo dice spesso "guardiamo avanti,non indietro" ma porca vacca se è tosta ! secondo me è anche questione di tempo,nel senso che ho come il sentore che 'sta cosa rimarra' sempre,ma fara' via via meno male,fino a diventare un ricordo come gli altri...qualcuno sa' come cancellare la mia memoria a breve termine ?


----------



## devastata (15 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi piace il tuo post, è incoraggiante come deve essere.:up:
> 
> Solo un concetto mi appare un poco difficile da attuare:
> cosa successa = cosa non accaduta
> ...


Fosse cosi facile non si separerebbe più nessuno per un tradimento.


----------



## Gian (15 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Fosse cosi facile non si separerebbe più nessuno per un tradimento.


e certo....alcuni vogliono il filmato con la cinepresa. 
Non capiscono che alle volte ci si arriva per induzione logica
e una chattata non è uno scherzo, è un'ammissione da parte sua
fatta nelle migliori condizioni di serenità (parlava con un'amica).

a parte questo credo che di storie così se ne sentiranno sempre di più,
si parla di 600.000 separazioni negli ultimi mesi dell'anno,
o almeno così ho sentito su un tg. 
c'è stato proprio un boom nell'ultimo anno
e già i dati precedenti erano abbastanza sostenuti.

ecco ho trovato qualcosa
http://www.liberoquotidiano.it/news...a----il-matrimonio-dura-in-media-15-anni.html
ma dovrebbero esserci dati molto + recenti in merito.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che è _la vera Anna?_
> Perchè quella di prima era falsa?
> Ebbasta con ste minchiate su!
> 
> ...


Beh..per il neretto non è vero in assoluto. Magari lo è per Marco ma io mi sono sentito dire esattamente il contrario


----------



## Gian (15 Febbraio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh..per il neretto non è vero in assoluto. Magari lo è per Marco ma io mi sono sentito dire esattamente il contrario


certo. perchè tua moglie ti ha rimpallato la situazione.
Non ti preoccupare, il/la *rigira frittate* sarà nuova specialità olimpionica nel 2016.
abbiamo ormai intere categorie di aspiranti alla nuova disciplina.


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh..per il neretto non è vero in assoluto. Magari lo è per Marco ma io mi sono sentito dire esattamente il contrario



certo che no, ma i casi come il tuoi sono rari.
Non mi sembrano la regola ma l'eccezione.
Allora la "tua" è traditrice dentro se ha tradito per nulla.
Probabilmente vale il fatto che se le cose non si fanno prima si fanno dopo.
E questo è umano e fisiologico.
Forse sei stato il suo primo uomo o giù di lì, non ricordo esattamente o forse non l'hai mai scritto


----------



## bastardo dentro (15 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Tutto, ma proprio tutto, quello che hai descritto del tuo stato d'animo l'ho vissuto (e sono pure a botta più fresca di te) e l'ho letto e riletto qua nel forum. La cosa più allucinante è la sensazione di essersi infilati in un vicolo cieco, di percepire come insuperabile l'errore, indistricabile la matassa. Eppure... dato ciò che dici di Anna, del suo dolore della sua voglia di ricominciare ci sono tutte le premesse per poter uscire...
> Cosa ti lascia tutto questo? il fatto di dover accettare di essere al fianco di un essere umano e per ciò fallibile. La prima cosa è accettare il suo, il tuo i vostri/nostri limiti e ammettere la possibilità dell'errore.
> Non è da otto mesi che vi fate male: rileggendo il tuo resoconto del rapporto è evidente che sei perfettamente consapevole che tra di voi le cose non stavano andando nel verso migliore, la stessa cosa che rivedo ripensando a quanto io e lei eravamo distanti e estranei prima del fattaccio. E ce ne rendiamo conto ancor più ora quando ci addormentiamo in un abbraccio di quanto siamo stati sciocchi e del male che ci siamo fatti vicendevolmente, e non sto parlando solo del tradimento.
> Si tradisce il proprio partner tutti i giorni e non solo sessualmente: quando non si è per l'altro una presenza positiva, quando non si è una valida spalla, quando non cerchi nell'altro la persona che ti possa aiutare.
> ...


è proprio vero. si tradisce tutti i giorni ... quando si smette di amare come l'altro vuole essere amato. molte volte anche l'amore e il sentimento più grandi vengono vissuti come un'esperienza individuale. con l'età nell'amore vedo una forma di sacrificio reciproco che sta nell'accettare e comprendere i difetti e le paranoie dell'altro. Avessi avuto la solidità per capirlo qualche anno fa, forse il tradimento me lo sarei anche risparmiato .... in bocca al lupo per il tuo percorso....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Diletta (16 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Si,in effetti ci sto' provando ma la vedo dura anch'io...lei me lo dice spesso "guardiamo avanti,non indietro" ma porca vacca se è tosta ! secondo me è anche questione di tempo,nel senso che h*o come il sentore che 'sta cosa rimarra' sempre,ma fara' via via meno male,fino a diventare un ricordo come gli altri..*.qualcuno sa' come cancellare la mia memoria a breve termine ?




Bravo, bravissimo!  Hai fatto centro.
E' proprio così che sarà, un ricordo spiacevole da mettere insieme agli altri, ma ci vorrà tempo e quanto ce ne vorrà dipende dalla persona che sei, dalla tua forma mentale, dalla tua sensibilità, dalla tua formazione e, per ultimo ma non ultimo, dall'amore che ancora hai per lei.
Guarda che è proprio l'amore che, alla fine, farà il "miracolo" e vi farà rinascere come coppia.
Credimi: una coppia che supera queste tempeste diventa a prova di bomba.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vorrei innanzitutto ringraziare tutti quelli che sono intervenuti,ho letto cose interessanti.
> Anna è stra-pentita,piange come una bimba,implora,non riesco a vederla così,mi si spezza il cuore (ancora di piu' di quanto non sia gia' spezzato da 9 mesi a questa parte...). Lei continua a dire di non guardare indietro,tutto quello che non ci siamo dati finora possiamo darcelo adesso,non ricominciare ma cominciare...solo che sembra tutto così asssurdo. *Mi rendo ben conto che lei è sempre lei,forse è la mia visione di lei che è cambiata*,o forse deve cambiare,non lo so. Ho solo capito che quello che vedo intorno a me non è la realta',ma è la mia realta',*osservata attraverso una sorta di lenti che a volte distorgono.* Spesso la guardo ed è come se lei fosse un altra persona (e non sono minchiate Tebe,sono sensazioni,cosa ben diversa.....).Non so.Sono combattuto. Ma mica posso combattere con me stesso. Avrei perso in partenza...


ti sei risposto da solo..
una volta tolte le lenti...
lei sarà quella di sempre, qualla che ami.
è dura..molto dura su questo non posso darti torto..


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti sei risposto da solo..
> una volta tolte le lenti...
> lei sarà quella di sempre, qualla che ami.
> è dura..molto dura su questo non posso darti torto..


Quella che ami...
o quella con cui
ti tocca bene o male stare...

per un sacco di ragioni
che qui 
non è bene mentovare!


----------



## lunaiena (16 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Vorrei innanzitutto ringraziare tutti quelli che sono intervenuti,ho letto cose interessanti.
> Anna è stra-pentita,piange come una bimba,implora,non riesco a vederla così,mi si spezza il cuore (ancora di piu' di quanto non sia gia' spezzato da 9 mesi a questa parte...). Lei continua a dire di non guardare indietro,tutto quello che non ci siamo dati finora possiamo darcelo adesso,non ricominciare ma cominciare...solo che sembra tutto così asssurdo. Mi rendo ben conto che lei è sempre lei,forse è la mia visione di lei che è cambiata,o forse deve cambiare,non lo so. Ho solo capito che quello che vedo intorno a me non è la realta',ma è la mia realta',osservata attraverso una sorta di lenti che a volte distorgono. Spesso la guardo ed è come se lei fosse un altra persona (e non sono minchiate Tebe,sono sensazioni,cosa ben diversa.....).Non so.Sono combattuto. Ma mica posso combattere con me stesso. Avrei perso in partenza...



Senti
a volte per un motivo o per l'altro ci si perde
per strada 
tu ti rinchiudevi in cantina(mi sembra di ricordare)
e lei si é chiusa in se stessa ...
è stato quel che è stato ogni
uno con le proprie colpe 
infatti non c'è da ricominciare 
ma da cominciare un'altro ppercorso fatto di due 
persone che per qualche tempo si sono perse di vista ...


----------



## ilnikko (16 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti
> a volte per un motivo o per l'altro ci si perde
> per strada
> tu ti rinchiudevi in cantina(mi sembra di ricordare)
> ...


Amen...
pero' è tosta...credo che molti di voi sappiano a cosa mi riferisco. Le immagini nella mente sembrano farmi visita quando meno le desidero. Mettiamoci pure che io ho molta immaginazione di mio per deformazione professionale,ecco fatto !


----------



## Ultimo (16 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Amen...
> pero' è tosta...credo che molti di voi sappiano a cosa mi riferisco. Le immagini nella mente sembrano farmi visita quando meno le desidero. Mettiamoci pure che io ho molta immaginazione di mio per deformazione professionale,ecco fatto !


Comincia a scriverle le fantasie che hai, e non averne timore, serviranno a te per leggerle e capire. 


Credo di sapere a cosa ti riferisci, ecco perchè ti ho scritto, scrivile. Scrivile.


----------



## Scarlett (16 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi piace il tuo post, è incoraggiante come deve essere.:up:
> 
> Solo un concetto mi appare un poco difficile da attuare:
> cosa successa = cosa non accaduta
> ...





devastata ha detto:


> Fosse cosi facile non si separerebbe più nessuno per un tradimento.


Nessuno dice sia facile! però non credo che nessuno si separerebbe più per un tradimento, cancellare l'immagine dalla tua testa si può fare quando è SOLO questo a ferire. Io credo che questa storia differisca da altre perchè nonostante tutto sembri facile da superare( lei è pentita, è successo una volta sola, lei vuole andare avanti, lui pure, ecc, ecc) resti ancora qualcosa (di ovviamente emozionale e non razionale) da superare. 
Ed è li che qualcosa che sembra difficile, in verità ci si rende conto che non lo è. Basta solo razionalizzare, cosa che si basa principalmente sulla forza di volontà. Sullo sforzarsi di capire quali sono i pensieri automatici che rendono insopportabile la consapevolezza del tradimento.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Amen...
> pero' è tosta...credo che molti di voi sappiano a cosa mi riferisco. Le immagini nella mente sembrano farmi visita quando meno le desidero. Mettiamoci pure che io ho molta immaginazione di mio per deformazione professionale,ecco fatto !



Non era una preghiera:mrgreen:


----------



## barabba (17 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Amen...
> pero' è tosta...credo che molti di voi sappiano a cosa mi riferisco. Le immagini nella mente sembrano farmi visita quando meno le desidero. Mettiamoci pure che io ho molta immaginazione di mio per deformazione professionale,ecco fatto !


La tua avventura l'ho vissuta nell'87. Posso capire tutto, di te, ma ti devi guardare dentro e trovare i tuoi di errori.

Io ho affrontato il rivale e a muso duro ho coinvolto pure sua moglie, che non ne sapeva nulla. Questo almeno per risolvere la questione subito eliminando il problema della sua presenza...dopo di questo, ne ha avuti pure lui di problemi e altro da pensare.
Subito dopo, una sincera verifica interiore di tutti i miei comportamenti hanno portato a stemperare il problema, con la collaborazione di mia moglie. Io stesso avevo mancato nei suoi confronti molto tempo prima e per motivi molto più futili dei suoi.
Un soldato solo non fa la guerra.
 Come giustamente ti ha detto lunapiena, non si ricomincia ma si comincia di nuovo. Se ambedue ci si vuole bene e si ha interesse per l'altro.
I ragazzi sono diventati adulti, purtroppo la storia li ha coinvolti con un età già abbastanza adolescente e ne hanno sofferto  E' stata mia moglie a non far pesare loro la cosa e io ho evitato sempre di ritornare sul fatto accaduto. Se devo voltare pagina, lo faccio strappando quelle vecchie. I ragazzi hanno sempre amato la mamma.
Si dimentica tutto quando si ritrova la piena armonia di coppia e se sarai abbastanza coerente con te stesso, sarà così.
Abbiamo proseguito felicemente per altri 25 anni meravigliosi. L'anno scorso ci siamo separati per l'ultima volta, purtroppo.
Non le mancano mai i fiori
A me manca lei.

Reagisxci da uomo e non credere di essere un debole a causa di un avventura di nessuna importanza.


----------



## fruitbasket (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> La tua avventura l'ho vissuta nell'87. Posso capire tutto, di te, ma ti devi guardare dentro e trovare i tuoi di errori.
> 
> Io ho affrontato il rivale e a muso duro ho coinvolto pure sua moglie, che non ne sapeva nulla. Questo almeno per risolvere la questione subito eliminando il problema della sua presenza...dopo di questo, ne ha avuti pure lui di problemi e altro da pensare.
> Subito dopo, una sincera verifica interiore di tutti i miei comportamenti hanno portato a stemperare il problema, con la collaborazione di mia moglie. Io stesso avevo mancato nei suoi confronti molto tempo prima e per motivi molto più futili dei suoi.
> ...


Ciao Barabba, 
hai scritto delle cose che dovrebbero fare riflettere molti.
quante volte ci arrovelliamo sul passato e sull'immediato presente senza vedere che il futuro corre e che la felicità deve essere colta subito, al volo e che non possiamo permetterci di rimandare la felicità.


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ciao Barabba,
> hai scritto delle cose che dovrebbero fare riflettere molti.
> quante volte ci arrovelliamo sul passato e sull'immediato presente senza vedere che il futuro corre e che la felicità deve essere colta subito, al volo e che non possiamo permetterci di rimandare la felicità.


Godi la vita, è più tardi di quel che credi

è un vecchio proverbio cinese.


----------



## Pepebianco (18 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Amen...
> pero' è tosta...credo che molti di voi sappiano a cosa mi riferisco. *Le immagini nella mente* sembrano farmi visita quando meno le desidero. Mettiamoci pure che io ho molta immaginazione di mio per deformazione professionale,ecco fatto !



Ciao ilnikko
se posso darti il mio suggerimento: non torturarti, non farti i film di quello che lei ha fatto con l'altro. 
Lo so che è impossibile smettere di pensarci, ma dovresti attenuare la tua "immaginazione".
Così non fai altro che rendere sempre più difficile il perdono. Stai ingigantendo e alimentando ancora e ancora il tuo dolore, stai dando forma ai tuoi fantasmi e alle tue paure. 
Staccati da queste immagini. Ormai è passato del tempo, ma leggendoti sembra accaduto ieri. 
Concentrati invece su Anna che ti chiede perdono.
Il tradimento è la manifestazione di un disagio. Ora che si è manifestato, ascoltala.
Se non sei stato in grado di "ascoltarla" quando stava ingrassando, quando era diventata fredda, quando si stava allontanando..ascoltala adesso!
Altrimenti è stato davvero tutto inutile.
Ha sbagliato, è stata debole. Aveva bisogno di qualcosa, e ha scelto una delle possibili strade...sbagliando.

Ascoltala, e dille anche la tua.
Dille che cosa non va, e dille che cosa ti manca di lei.
Ora che avete aperto il tavolo delle trattative, mettete tutto alla luce del sole, e costruite un rapporto più consapevole.
Dopo questa batosta, nulla sarà più come prima, ovviamente, ma mica deve essere per forza una devastazione?


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

Pepebianco ha detto:


> Ciao ilnikko
> 
> ...Dopo questa batosta, nulla sarà più come prima, ovviamente,...


E questo invece ritengo sia un altro errore gravissimo

Considerare che quanto avvenuto condizioni i tuoi pensieri nei suoi confronti, nel futuro, è una buona partenza per un fallimento successivo. Quello che è stato è stato, punto e basta. Se la valuti da ora in avanti, non per quello che è ancora, ma per quello che è stata allora, cadrai, presto o tardi in una situazione negativa che ti porterà a sfasciare tutto, sull'onda emozionale.

Mio pensiero.


----------



## ilnikko (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> La tua avventura l'ho vissuta nell'87. Posso capire tutto, di te, ma ti devi guardare dentro e trovare i tuoi di errori.
> 
> Io ho affrontato il rivale e a muso duro ho coinvolto pure sua moglie, che non ne sapeva nulla. Questo almeno per risolvere la questione subito eliminando il problema della sua presenza...dopo di questo, ne ha avuti pure lui di problemi e altro da pensare.
> Subito dopo, una sincera verifica interiore di tutti i miei comportamenti hanno portato a stemperare il problema, con la collaborazione di mia moglie. Io stesso avevo mancato nei suoi confronti molto tempo prima e per motivi molto più futili dei suoi.
> ...


Grazie a tutti delle meravigliose parole,del conforto....mi avete fatto riflettere,che non è poco per me. In effetti la mia storia sembrerebbe avere tutti i presupposti per proseguire,o meglio,per ricominciare qualcosa di diverso. Devo mettermi in testa che nulla sara' piu' come prima,ma come faccio a cominciare una storia nuova con la stessa persona ? stanotte ho fatto una fatica bestia a dormire,sentivo proprio la rabbia nel petto,non so' come fare a liberarmi di questa cosa.....


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti delle meravigliose parole,del conforto....mi avete fatto riflettere,che non è poco per me. In effetti la mia storia sembrerebbe avere tutti i presupposti per proseguire,o meglio,per ricominciare qualcosa di diverso. Devo mettermi in testa che nulla sara' piu' come prima,ma come faccio a cominciare una storia nuova con la stessa persona ? stanotte ho fatto una fatica bestia a dormire,sentivo proprio la rabbia nel petto,non so' come fare a liberarmi di questa cosa.....


Difficile che te ne possa liberare.....ci dovrai convivere e dovrai riflettere sulle cause che tu avrai contribuito a portare in questa situazione, facendone diventare i contorni del tradimento stesso, ininfluenti....è così duro da capire che se a te piacerebbe scopare la collega di ufficio, a volte per incomprensioni con tua moglie, a maggior ragione piace anche a ei il rapporto fisico con l'altro sesso? E' tornata da te, sta cercando di vivere di nuovo, mortificandosi pure lei e tu non riesci a dimenticare?

Assurdo! E se prima di conoscere te, avesse avuto già esperienze con un altro uomo, cosa avresti fatto? ti saresti rigirato nel letto pensando all'altro?

Pensa invece a quanto sei fortunato ad averla ancora, la persona che ha scatenato in te le emozioni che ti hanno fatto convivere con lei, tutto quello che avete avuto prima, e in nome di questo, riamala pensando invece a cosa sei riuscito a strappare al rivale....

Il sesso può essere solo uan cosa fine a sè stesso, l'amore per una persona è qualcosa di molto diverso...

Mi sembri schiavo più di quello che potrebbero pensare gli altri, invece di pensare a ciò che effettivamente sei tu nei suoi confronti...

Svegliati e reagisci positivamente....


----------



## ilnikko (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Difficile che te ne possa liberare.....ci dovrai convivere e dovrai riflettere sulle cause che tu avrai contribuito a portare in questa situazione, facendone diventare i contorni del tradimento stesso, ininfluenti....è così duro da capire che se a te piacerebbe scopare la collega di ufficio, a volte per incomprensioni con tua moglie, a maggior ragione piace anche a ei il rapporto fisico con l'altro sesso? E' tornata da te, sta cercando di vivere di nuovo, mortificandosi pure lei e tu non riesci a dimenticare?
> 
> Assurdo! E se prima di conoscere te, avesse avuto già esperienze con un altro uomo, cosa avresti fatto? ti saresti rigirato nel letto pensando all'altro?
> 
> ...


Ti assicuro che al momento è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri,nessuno sa' tranne lei e me. Mi rendo conto che l'altro è ormai solo nella mia testa,devo fare un lavoro su me stesso credo non di poco conto....vedremo. I presupposti sembrano esserci. In effetti ad analizzarla "dal di fuori" farebbe rabbia buttare 20 anni di vita insieme (meta' della mia vita....) per una scappatella. Dal di fuori...appunto.


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Difficile che te ne possa liberare.....ci dovrai convivere e dovrai riflettere sulle cause che tu avrai contribuito a portare in questa situazione, facendone diventare i contorni del tradimento stesso, ininfluenti....è così duro da capire che se a te piacerebbe scopare la collega di ufficio, a volte per incomprensioni con tua moglie, a maggior ragione piace anche a ei il rapporto fisico con l'altro sesso? E' tornata da te, sta cercando di vivere di nuovo, mortificandosi pure lei e tu non riesci a dimenticare?
> 
> Assurdo! E se prima di conoscere te, avesse avuto già esperienze con un altro uomo, cosa avresti fatto? ti saresti rigirato nel letto pensando all'altro?
> 
> ...



Ciao, sei una persona illuminante e saggia. I tuoi consigli sono sicuramente di grande aiuto poiché provengono da chi ha percorso lo stesso cammino.
C'è bisogno di gente come te!

Solo un appunto: pensi che sia normale e fisiologico pensare che a lui piacerebbe scoparsi la collega di ufficio?
Lui come per qualsiasi altro, intendo dire...
E' nell'ordine naturale delle cose, quindi...


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> La tua avventura l'ho vissuta nell'87. Posso capire tutto, di te, ma ti devi guardare dentro e trovare i tuoi di errori.
> 
> Io ho affrontato il rivale e a muso duro ho coinvolto pure sua moglie, che non ne sapeva nulla. Questo almeno per risolvere la questione subito eliminando il problema della sua presenza...dopo di questo, ne ha avuti pure lui di problemi e altro da pensare.
> Subito dopo, una sincera verifica interiore di tutti i miei comportamenti hanno portato a stemperare il problema, con la collaborazione di mia moglie. Io stesso avevo mancato nei suoi confronti molto tempo prima e per motivi molto più futili dei suoi.
> ...



che bel post.
mi hai lasciata senza parole.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che bel post.
> mi hai lasciata senza parole.



a me senza fiato....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> La tua avventura l'ho vissuta nell'87. Posso capire tutto, di te, ma ti devi guardare dentro e trovare i tuoi di errori.
> 
> Io ho affrontato il rivale e a muso duro ho coinvolto pure sua moglie, che non ne sapeva nulla. Questo almeno per risolvere la questione subito eliminando il problema della sua presenza...dopo di questo, ne ha avuti pure lui di problemi e altro da pensare.
> Subito dopo, una sincera verifica interiore di tutti i miei comportamenti hanno portato a stemperare il problema, con la collaborazione di mia moglie. Io stesso avevo mancato nei suoi confronti molto tempo prima e per motivi molto più futili dei suoi.
> ...



Benvenuto
Mi hai commosso


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti delle meravigliose parole,del conforto....mi avete fatto riflettere,che non è poco per me. In effetti la mia storia sembrerebbe avere tutti i presupposti per proseguire,o meglio,per ricominciare qualcosa di diverso. Devo mettermi in testa che nulla sara' piu' come prima,ma come faccio a cominciare una storia nuova con la stessa persona ? stanotte ho fatto una fatica bestia a dormire,sentivo proprio la rabbia nel petto,non so' come fare a liberarmi di questa cosa.....





ilnikko ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che al momento è l'ultimo dei miei pensieri,nessuno sa' tranne lei e me. Mi rendo conto che l'altro è ormai solo nella mia testa,devo fare un lavoro su me stesso credo non di poco conto....vedremo. I presupposti sembrano esserci. In effetti ad analizzarla "dal di fuori" farebbe rabbia buttare 20 anni di vita insieme (meta' della mia vita....) per una scappatella. Dal di fuori...appunto.




Alcuni commenti su quanto hai scritto:

1) Nulla sarà più come prima
Lo penso anch'io, ma questo non vuol dire che sarà peggiore, sarà solo diverso. E' indubbio che questi eventi lascino dei segni che porteremo con noi e che si sommeranno a tutte le altre esperienze della nostra vita.
Anche il nostro matrimonio avrà una macchia che però, col tempo, sbiadirà fino a diventare quasi invisibile, o forse del tutto invisibile per alcuni, questo non lo so.

2) Secondo me fai molto bene ad analizzare la cosa "dal di fuori", ad oggettivizzarla.
E credimi: nessuno sano di mente ti consiglierebbe di buttare via venti anni insieme. Sarebbe davvero una mossa sbagliata, da scellerati. Sarebbe giustificata solo se questi venti anni fossero stati schifosi, ma non credo che sia il tuo caso, da come ne parli. Allora sì che questo evento sarebbe il giusto pretesto per mandare tutto a monte.
Capisco perfettamente che vivere la situazione come protagonista sia un'altra cosa, ma sforzati comunque di ragionare con la mente e non permettere all'emotività di primeggiare.
Le emozioni negative sono tue nemiche: contrastale con ogni mezzo diventando un guerriero. Hai capito che ci sono due parti contrapposte in te e sai qual'è quella più pericolosa, è quella che devi fronteggiare.
La rabbia, invece, la devi sfogare altrimenti ti avvelenerà. 
La rabbia è fisiologica, e il tempo trascorso dalla scoperta è (a mio avviso perché lo è stato per me) troppo poco perché sia già scomparsa, e poi ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
Sì, è stata proprio una scappatella e, anche se non voglio assolutamente sminuire il tuo dolore, perfettamente legittimo, è cosa di poca importanza. 
Una relazione è indubbiamente più grave e penso che tu sia d'accordo.
Dalle, quindi, il giusto peso che si merita e dai una possibilità a tua moglie di riscattarsi.
La vita è così breve...


----------



## ilnikko (18 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Alcuni commenti su quanto hai scritto...(cut)


Grazie Diletta :kiss:


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, sei una persona illuminante e saggia. I tuoi consigli sono sicuramente di grande aiuto poiché provengono da chi ha percorso lo stesso cammino.
> C'è bisogno di gente come te!
> 
> Solo un appunto: pensi che sia normale e fisiologico pensare che a lui piacerebbe scoparsi la collega di ufficio?
> ...


Piano col saggio! Io ho fatto tanti e tali errori nella vita, in nome della mia stessa, gaudente e spensierata, (anche per chi mi è stata accanto, comunque) che l'aggettivo saggio, mal si attaglia alla mia persona...forse che sia il diventare consapevoli e vecchi? Direi più realista, come termine.

Scoparsi la collega di ufficio è una semplice metàfora ma non credo sia lontana dalla verità.
Quante volte in un giorno si guarda una bella donna o uomo per la donna e si pensa a cosa si potrebbe farci a letto? Dimmi che non è vero e ti darò subito della falsa. 
Anche alla mia età e ormai solo


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che bel post.
> mi hai lasciata senza parole.


Tu sei quella con i capezzoli a chiodo, se non sbaglio....

Mi hai preso dall'inizio, anche se non ho mai conosciuto intimamente una donna con seni come i tuoi.....strega!


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me senza fiato....


La verità colpisce sempre! Oggi sempre meno ne viene usata, in ogni possibile modo deviante.....gravissimo errore privarsene.


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> Mi hai commosso


Grazie e ricambio il saluto a te e a tutti....commuoversi fa paret della natura umana e andrebbe usato più spesso a nostro beneficio.....smuove l'intimo e induce a pensare


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Tu sei quella con i capezzoli a chiodo, se non sbaglio....
> 
> Mi hai preso dall'inizio, anche se non ho mai conosciuto intimamente una donna con seni come i tuoi.....strega!



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! oddio ho le lacrime...


ok mi ricompongo. 

Si, sono io. Detta da Admin anche chiodini di garofano.
Flapflap.
E sono anche la civetta ufficiale del forum.
Flapflap.


Fammi capire...solo seni grandi senza chiodi (di garofano?)



CHANEL PRESTO!






















THUMP!


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! oddio ho le lacrime...
> 
> 
> ok mi ricompongo.
> ...


Tebe ormai ti conoscono ovunque... :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! oddio ho le lacrime...
> 
> 
> ok mi ricompongo.
> ...



Bastava ti fermassi qui, per essere già tagliata fuori dal discorso
:mrgreen:


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bastava ti fermassi qui, per essere già tagliata fuori dal discorso
> :mrgreen:


Accomuno la risposta qui in fondo.....che faccio, non avendo ben capito il senso del forum ancora, continuo a dire quello che penso oppure devo diventare un morigerato 

Entrato per caso, mi trovo mio malgrado ad essere già recensito benevolmente....fatemi capire a chi serve questo forum e come viene usato
Sono una persona abbastanza ingenua, abbiate pazienza...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Accomuno la risposta qui in fondo.....che faccio, non avendo ben capito il senso del forum ancora, continuo a dire quello che penso oppure devo diventare un morigerato
> 
> Entrato per caso, mi trovo mio malgrado ad essere già recensito benevolmente....fatemi capire a chi serve questo forum e come viene usato
> Sono una persona abbastanza ingenua, abbiate pazienza...


Credo che non esista una regola
A qualcuno serve, ognuno per i suoi motivi
Qualcuno lo "usa" come passatempo
Qualcuno cerca conforto
Qualcuno probabilmente broccola
Insomma ognuno ne fa l'uso che ritiene più idoneo a sè


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Accomuno la risposta qui in fondo.....che faccio, non avendo ben capito il senso del forum ancora, continuo a dire quello che penso oppure devo diventare un morigerato
> 
> Entrato per caso, mi trovo mio malgrado ad essere già recensito benevolmente....fatemi capire a chi serve questo forum e come viene usato
> Sono una persona abbastanza ingenua, abbiate pazienza...


tieni presente la spiegazione di Farfalla,riguardo le specifiche del forum.

cui aggiungo il consiglio di rispettare sempre il terzo principio della dinamica,quello che dice a dato broccolamento corrisponde uguale e contraria scarica di lanciafiamme


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tieni presente la spiegazione di Farfalla,riguardo le specifiche del forum.
> 
> cui aggiungo il consiglio di rispettare sempre il terzo principio della dinamica,quello che dice a dato broccolamento corrisponde uguale e contraria scarica di lanciafiamme


:risata:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tieni presente la spiegazione di Farfalla,riguardo le specifiche del forum.
> 
> cui aggiungo il consiglio di rispettare sempre il terzo principio della dinamica,quello che dice a dato broccolamento corrisponde uguale e contraria scarica di lanciafiamme


smettila di farmi terra bruciata intorno :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


e tu finiscila di dargli spago


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> smettila di farmi terra bruciata intorno :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> 
> 
> e tu finiscila di dargli spago


beh è uno arrivato dovevo pur fargli presente quali sono i rischi che si corrono ad avventurarsi in questa selva oscura....


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh è uno arrivato dovevo pur fargli presente quali sono i rischi che si corrono ad avventurarsi in questa selva oscura....


Non credo di correre più rischi che il vivere quotidiano in mezzo a leoni, travestiti da pecore, malamente per giunta...

E poi non mi manca la capacità di rispondere, a fatica se l'avversario è troppo scafato, ma rispondo.....ognuno ha i suoi limiti...i miei sono tutti da scoprire

La risposta deriva dal fatto che chi mi ha segnalato questo forum, lo ha fatto dicendomi ch eera un forum di schizzati e amenità varie.

Dopo essermi registrato, scopro che è fatto da persone molto normali e dotate pure di emozioni e senso di sè molto equilibrato e pronti a discuterne. Non c'è voluto molto a capirlo, basta leggere tra le righe.

Sono combattuto dal desiderio di mandare il mio consulente forumistico a quel paese, ( leggi fanculo) e ho volutamente usato un eufemismo. Questa è purtroppo la considerazione che raccoglie in giro un qualcosa come questo tipo di forum, da parte di chi, probabilmente, non capisce nemmeno la propria, di vita privata, ma si sente autorizzato a denigrare quella altrui.

Naturalmente si aspetta anche che condivida il suo giudizio...


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non credo di correre più rischi che il vivere quotidiano in mezzo a leoni, travestiti da pecore, malamente per giunta...
> 
> E poi non mi manca la capacità di rispondere, a fatica se l'avversario è troppo scafato, ma rispondo.....ognuno ha i suoi limiti...i miei sono tutti da scoprire
> 
> ...


ovviamente non ci è dato sapere chi è lo stronzo vero? (ps. leggi la mia firma) :mrgreen:


----------



## T-REX (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> La tua avventura l'ho vissuta nell'87. Posso capire tutto, di te, ma ti devi guardare dentro e trovare i tuoi di errori.
> 
> Io ho affrontato il rivale e a muso duro ho coinvolto pure sua moglie, che non ne sapeva nulla. Questo almeno per risolvere la questione subito eliminando il problema della sua presenza...dopo di questo, ne ha avuti pure lui di problemi e altro da pensare.
> Subito dopo, una sincera verifica interiore di tutti i miei comportamenti hanno portato a stemperare il problema, con la collaborazione di mia moglie. Io stesso avevo mancato nei suoi confronti molto tempo prima e per motivi molto più futili dei suoi.
> ...



Ho letto il tuo post, molto bello, mi ha fatto pensare........ Ho chiamato mia moglie e le ho detto "TI AMO".


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non credo di correre più rischi che il vivere quotidiano in mezzo a leoni, travestiti da pecore, malamente per giunta...
> 
> E poi non mi manca la capacità di rispondere, a fatica se l'avversario è troppo scafato, ma rispondo.....ognuno ha i suoi limiti...i miei sono tutti da scoprire
> 
> ...




:w00t::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:





scusa...


non lo faccio più....





:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non credo di correre più rischi che il vivere quotidiano in mezzo a leoni, travestiti da pecore, malamente per giunta...
> 
> E poi non mi manca la capacità di rispondere, a fatica se l'avversario è troppo scafato, ma rispondo.....ognuno ha i suoi limiti...i miei sono tutti da scoprire
> 
> ...



Io lo farei:mrgreen:
Da quel poco che ho letto di te, secondo me ti troverai bene. E mi sento di dire che abbiamo fatto un buon acquisto...... Quindi rinnovo il benvenuto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :w00t::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non potevi trattenerti almeno per un paio di giorni.......per uan volta che facciamo buona impressione:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Non credo di correre più rischi che il vivere quotidiano in mezzo a leoni, travestiti da pecore, malamente per giunta...
> 
> E poi non mi manca la capacità di rispondere, a fatica se l'avversario è troppo scafato, ma rispondo.....ognuno ha i suoi limiti...i miei sono tutti da scoprire
> 
> ...


diciamo che rispetto a qualche mese fa è intervenuto un cambiamento nel forum che ha parecchio rasserenato gli animi,anche se non è che sia sempre così pacifico....


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ovviamente non ci è dato sapere chi è lo stronzo vero? (ps. leggi la mia firma) :mrgreen:



Purtroppo è amicizia da bar, al mattino, e sinseramente non ho nemmeno idea di come sia o meno registrato qui...sono quelle "scoperte" che escono mentre bevi il cappuccio e questo solito ganzo ti mostra sul cellulare una gnocca, con due pere così, facendoti capire che lui se la fa mentre tu puoi solo guardare...

Io di solito rido dentro di me ma sto pensando di trovare una bella ragazza con cui, offrendole una cena, possa fare una entree mattutina, lasciandolo di m....per un pò di tempo.


E non è detto che, durante la cena, ne esca fuori che è pure, oltre che bella donna, pure di compagnia piacevole...sai che spasso, poi


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo post, molto bello, mi ha fatto pensare........ Ho chiamato mia moglie e le ho detto "TI AMO".


Bravo...io, nonostante me lo chiedesse spesso, non sono stato capace di pronunciare tale parola una sola volta nella nostra unione...me lo ha sempre rinfacciato, fino alla fine.

Vedi che pure io sono stronxo...  :condom:


----------



## barabba (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :w00t::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va bene, sei perdonata e, per gentilezza, aggiustami la firma...mi fa male leggere il Sommo così storpiato  (Non ragioniam di lor, ma guarda e passa ) sennò ci finisci, all'Inferno...


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

T-REX ha detto:


> Ho letto il tuo post, molto bello, mi ha fatto pensare........ Ho chiamato mia moglie e le ho detto "TI AMO".



ecco.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non potevi trattenerti almeno per un paio di giorni.......per uan volta che facciamo buona impressione:mrgreen:



guarda annuccia è sempre la solita.
Ci fa sempre riconoscere al volo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Purtroppo è amicizia da bar, al mattino, e sinseramente non ho nemmeno idea di come sia o meno registrato qui...sono quelle "scoperte" che escono mentre bevi il cappuccio e questo solito ganzo ti mostra sul cellulare una gnocca, con due pere così, facendoti capire che lui se la fa mentre tu puoi solo guardare...
> 
> Io di solito rido dentro di me ma sto pensando di trovare una bella ragazza con cui, offrendole una cena, possa fare una entree mattutina, lasciandolo di m....per un pò di tempo.
> 
> ...



non ho capito. Quindi lui ti ha detto dell'esistenza di questo forum facendolo passare per un posto discinto broccoloso?


Annuccia ma la vuoi smettere di farci fare la figura del forum di zompatori?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

*Scusate ...*

...non ho letto tutto.

Alla fine Farfy l'ha broccolato o no sto Barabba????


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ...non ho letto tutto.
> 
> Alla fine Farfy l'ha broccolato o no sto Barabba????



 Ma io che c'entro?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Va bene, sei perdonata e, per gentilezza, aggiustami la firma...mi fa male leggere il Sommo così storpiato (Non ragioniam di lor, ma guarda e passa ) sennò ci finisci, all'Inferno...



ho preferito così...

e la lascio così..


e poi...
chi ti dice che all'inferno non ci sono già....



devo dire che non si sta così male come diceva dante


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io che c'entro?



mi spiace per te. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi spiace per te. :rotfl:



Qui broccolano tutti e si fa finta di non vedere....
io sono solo gentile e ospitale e tutti sottolineano....(per non dire di peggio)
volete lasciarmi giocare un po'?


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui broccolano tutti e si fa finta di non vedere....
> io sono solo gentile e ospitale e tutti sottolineano....(per non dire di peggio)
> volete lasciarmi giocare un po'?



:cell:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho preferito così...
> 
> e la lascio così..
> 
> ...



concordo..da quando sono all'inferno,tutto e'cambiato...non ho piu'ne limiti ne scrupoli..chisse ne frega di tutto e tutti.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> concordo..da quando sono all'inferno,tutto e'cambiato...non ho piu'ne limiti ne scrupoli..chisse ne frega di tutto e tutti.


non era proprio quello il messaggio ma...
ognuno la interpreta a modo suo...


il prossimo personaggio per le mie poesie...sarai tu lothar preparati...
devo solo scegliere il testo da intortare...

hai preferenze?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :cell:


Ecco appunto....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non era proprio quello il messaggio ma...
> ognuno la interpreta a modo suo...
> 
> 
> ...


Annuccia.lo so che messaggio non era quello..ma mi andava di scriverlo...e'un momento cosi'.mi guardo allo specchio..e mi dico..perche????.....e non ho risposta.

.....mia cara io adoro l'ironia....scrivi pure quello che vuoi..magari servira' a farmi uscire dall'inferno


----------



## Annuccia (19 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Annuccia.lo so che messaggio non era quello..ma mi andava di scriverlo...e'un momento cosi'.mi guardo allo specchio..e mi dico..perche????.....e non ho risposta.
> 
> .....mia cara io adoro l'ironia....scrivi pure quello che vuoi..magari servira' a farmi uscire dall'inferno



già fatto:mrgreen:




ma lo sai che scherzo sempre anche io....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui broccolano tutti e si fa finta di non vedere....
> io sono solo gentile e ospitale e tutti sottolineano....(per non dire di peggio)
> volete lasciarmi giocare un po'?


hihihihihihi


----------



## ilnikko (19 Febbraio 2013)

Mi avete allungato il 3D 
sono entrato ed ho visto una marea di pagine.....illuso


----------



## Annuccia (19 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mi avete allungato il 3D
> sono entrato ed ho visto una marea di pagine.....illuso


come vanno le cose?


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mi avete allungato il 3D
> sono entrato ed ho visto una marea di pagine.....illuso



SORRY


----------



## barabba (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ho capito. Quindi lui ti ha detto dell'esistenza di questo forum facendolo passare per un posto discinto broccoloso?
> 
> 
> Annuccia ma la vuoi smettere di farci fare la figura del forum di zompatori?


L'esistenza di questo forum è stata disgiunta dal discorso zompatori...le foto sono una cosa, con cui ci gonfia tutte le mattine, mentre la notizia del forum era che risultava essere posto di schizzati con cui farci quattro risate dovuto agli argomenti presenti...


----------



## barabba (19 Febbraio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ...non ho letto tutto.
> 
> Alla fine Farfy l'ha broccolato o no sto Barabba????


Devo sentirmi lusingato o mi butto a fiume?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Devo sentirmi lusingato o mi butto a fiume?  :mrgreen:


Sono curiosa di leggere cosa ti risponderanno:mrgreen:


----------



## ilnikko (19 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> come vanno le cose?


Siamo in standby,si naviga a vista. Continuo ad alternare momenti-no a momenti-si.....bo',è normale la cosa ?
Rinnovo la richiesta : qualcuno mi cancella la memoria ? :mrgreen:




scherzo.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Siamo in standby,si naviga a vista. Continuo ad alternare momenti-no a momenti-si.....bo',è normale la cosa ?
> Rinnovo la richiesta : qualcuno mi cancella la memoria ? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


Dimenticare serve solo a ripetere gli errori già commessi Devi dare tempo al tempo perchè ti porti lontano, dove la prospettiva ti possa fare apparire le cose più piccole. Intanto aggrappati ai momenti-si.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Siamo in standby,si naviga a vista. Continuo ad alternare momenti-no a momenti-si.....bo',è normale la cosa ?
> Rinnovo la richiesta : qualcuno mi cancella la memoria ? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...



...quel che oggi ti fa piangere domani ti potrà far sorridere...

la cancellazione della memoria è un qualcosa a cui aspiriamo tutti..e non solo per i tuoi motivi...in generale quando accade qualcosa che genera strascichi e ci impedisce di star sereni...
ma ad impedirci di essere sereni non è il problema...l'accaduto..quello è appunto accaduto..
siamo noi stessi che non vogliamo mollarlo.

ho pianto..ho finito i fazzoletti...
adesso li uso solo quando ho il raffreddore...


l'alternarsi dei momenti si e queli no è normalissimo..una tappa obbligata..
passerà 
ma devi metterci del tuo sempre..


ps:l'ahi buttata la padella?


----------



## ilnikko (19 Febbraio 2013)

Si Annuccia,l'ho buttata la padella. Stasera prendo un set nuovo nuovo...
Basta frittate pero',il nome "frittata" qui da noi è sinonimo di minchiata....ne faro' ancora in vita mia,ma guai a ripetere le stesse....sarei proprio un piciu :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (19 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Siamo in standby,si naviga a vista. Continuo ad alternare momenti-no a momenti-si.....bo',è normale la cosa ?
> Rinnovo la richiesta : qualcuno mi cancella la memoria ? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


Potremmo provare ad invertire il dramma, tu pensi a risolvere il mio, io il tuo, potrebbe funzionare?!


----------



## ilnikko (19 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Potremmo provare ad invertire il dramma, tu pensi a risolvere il mio, io il tuo, potrebbe funzionare?!


Devo andare a leggerti...


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Piano col saggio! Io ho fatto tanti e tali errori nella vita, in nome della mia stessa, gaudente e spensierata, (anche per chi mi è stata accanto, comunque) che l'aggettivo saggio, mal si attaglia alla mia persona...forse che sia il diventare consapevoli e vecchi? Direi più realista, come termine.
> 
> Scoparsi la collega di ufficio è una semplice metàfora ma non credo sia lontana dalla verità.
> Quante volte in un giorno si guarda una bella donna o uomo per la donna e si pensa a cosa si potrebbe farci a letto? Dimmi che non è vero e ti darò subito della falsa.
> Anche alla mia età e ormai solo



Ok, realista.
Però saggio lo diventa proprio chi fa errori e impara da essi.

Sulla metafora, ho capito che per un uomo sia abbastanza fisiologico (capito tardi) ma, credimi, per una donna mi rifiuto di credere che sia uguale.
Per molte scatterà sicuramente questo pensiero, ma penso proprio che sia meno frequente come meccanismo.
Sarà che mi misuro per me e non ho di queste idee. Sono talmente tranquilla e appagata dal mio uomo che non mi viene da pensarci.
Spero, a questo punto, che non mi scatti il pensiero di non essere "normale" io.


----------



## Diletta (19 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Siamo in standby,si naviga a vista. Continuo ad alternare momenti-no a momenti-si.....bo',è normale la cosa ?
> Rinnovo la richiesta : qualcuno mi cancella la memoria ? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...



Se siete in stand-by (è positivo) vuol dire che hai scandagliato tutto e sei soddisfatto delle risposte che hai ricevuto, e questo è già tanto...
L'alternanza dei momenti sì e momenti no è la cosa peggiore perché alla fine ti svuota e ti intristisce.
Ti fa anche capire come tu non sia in grado di controllare la tua mente e le tue emozioni, e questo non solo tu ovviamente perché succede a tutti, ma non è una bella sensazione.
Qui veniva spesso chiamata "altalena emozionale", infatti rende molto l'idea.

Purtroppo non ci si può impedire di pensare, la mente è libera di vagare ogni dove e la delusione subita la spinge ad andare sempre là...
Ma finirà anche questo, tieni duro e non mollare!
Vedila come una sfida che ti presenta la vita, a me ha aiutato questa idea.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> L'esistenza di questo forum è stata disgiunta dal discorso zompatori...le foto sono una cosa, con cui *ci gonfia tutte le mattine*, mentre la notizia del forum era che risultava essere posto di schizzati con cui farci quattro risate dovuto agli argomenti presenti...


Credevo fosse fisiologico, anche senza foto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Siamo in standby,si naviga a vista. Continuo ad alternare momenti-no a momenti-si.....bo',è normale la cosa ?
> Rinnovo la richiesta : qualcuno mi cancella la memoria ? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


 Hai visto "Se mi lasci ti cancello"? Non farti fuorviare dal titolo italiano.


----------

